# son en musiques mais sans la voix des chanteurs



## pocket66 (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, je viens de recevoir un ipod 8g 3G, j'ai mis des musiques dessus par iTunes.
Le son marche mais c'est comme un bruit de fond.J'entend les instruments de la musique mais pas la voix des chanteurs. 
Ce sur toutes les chansons quelquesoit le réglage.

Est ce que c'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un?
Mci


----------



## Oizo (1 Mai 2008)

Il s'agit visiblement d'un mauvais contact au niveau de la prise jack, as-tu essayé avec des autres écouteurs ?


----------

